# Ravezzani: "Milan, 400 milioni dilapidati e allenatore pessimista"



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2019)

*Ravezzani: "Milan, 400 milioni dilapidati e allenatore pessimista"*

Fabio Ravezzani sul pareggio tra Milan e Parma:

"Il Milan sembra una squadra alla deriva, con un allenatore pessimista e preoccupato. La squadra ne rispecchia in pieno l’umore e riesce a non vincere anche quando la partita gira bene.
Quello che emerge in modo sconfortante nel Milan è la drammatica mancanza di qualità. Eppure in due anni sono stati dilapidati oltre 400 milioni per acquistare calciatori. Senza grandi dirigenti non nascono mai grandi squadre, chiunque ne sia il proprietario."


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul pareggio tra Milan e Parma:
> 
> "Il Milan sembra una squadra alla deriva, *con un allenatore* pessimista e preoccupato. La squadra ne rispecchia in pieno l’umore e riesce a non vincere anche quando la partita gira bene.
> Quello che emerge in modo sconfortante nel Milan è la drammatica mancanza di qualità. Eppure in due anni sono stati dilapidati oltre 400 milioni per acquistare calciatori. Senza grandi dirigenti non nascono mai grandi squadre, chiunque ne sia il proprietario."



Noi non abbiamo un allenatore , il personaggio in panchina avra' anche il patentino ma non "allena" il milan


----------



## __king george__ (20 Aprile 2019)

se è pessimista non lo so...di sicuro è pessimo ...


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul pareggio tra Milan e Parma:
> 
> "Il Milan sembra una squadra alla deriva, con un allenatore pessimista e preoccupato. La squadra ne rispecchia in pieno l’umore e riesce a non vincere anche quando la partita gira bene.
> Quello che emerge in modo sconfortante nel Milan è la drammatica mancanza di qualità. Eppure in due anni sono stati dilapidati oltre 400 milioni per acquistare calciatori. Senza grandi dirigenti non nascono mai grandi squadre, chiunque ne sia il proprietario."



Ahimè, ha ragione.
La qualità non riesce a venire fuori e la squadra gioca ad immagine e somiglianza del credo calcistico dell'allenatore.
Gattuso pretende di vincere come vinceva il milan di capello o quello di ancelotti a metà ciclo, non fosse che quei milan avevano attaccanti fenomenali e difese dal valore superlativo.
Questo milan dovrebbe giocare decisamente di più perchè solo il gioco potrebbe essere il nostro credo e il nostro rifugio.
Invece si cerca di gestire le gare pur non avendo lo spessore per farlo nè tantomeno l'esperienza.
Abbiamo una squadra di giovani a cui si chiede la maturità dei vecchi, non funziona cosi.
I grandi cicli nascono sempre col gioco per poi evolvere nella capacità di gestione.


----------



## Devil man (20 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ahimè, ha ragione.
> La qualità non riesce a venire fuori e la squadra gioca ad immagine e somiglianza del credo calcistico dell'allenatore.
> Gattuso pretende di vincere come vinceva il milan di capello o quello di ancelotti a metà ciclo, non fosse che quei milan avevano attaccanti fenomenali e difese dal valore superlativo.
> Questo milan dovrebbe giocare decisamente di più perchè solo il gioco potrebbe essere il nostro credo e il nostro rifugio.
> ...



prima se ne va meglio è voglio un allenatore che faccia esprimere bel gioco non uno che va di catenaccio dopo un gol contro un parma da serie B


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Noi non abbiamo un allenatore , il personaggio in panchina avra' anche il patentino ma non "allena" il milan



Ok, invece si abbiamo..

Marcelo come terzino sinistro
Modric in regia 
De Bruyne da mezzala con quella maglia 10
Pepé attaccante esterno sulla destra
Sane sulla sinistra
E una panchina piena di varianti per cambiare ogni partita in corso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ok, invece si abbiamo..
> 
> Marcelo come terzino sinistro
> Modric in regia
> ...



Probabilmente anche con quei giocatori Gattuso si farebbe umiliare da Spalletti in tutti i derby con Vecino a seminare caos sulla nostra trequarti.


----------



## alcyppa (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ok, invece si abbiamo..
> 
> Marcelo come terzino sinistro
> Modric in regia
> ...



E nelle ultime 6 partite abbiamo incontrato il Barca, il Real, Il City, il Bayern, il Liverpool ed il Tottenham.
Ah no, abbiamo affrontato 4 scappati di casa...

Per favore ragazzi, PER FAVORE.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Comunque è singolare come Ravezzani ogni settimana pontifica ed elargisce sentenze in questo periodo, mentre quando si vinceva non lo vedevo così particolarmente ispirato come in questo ultimo mese e mezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani sul pareggio tra Milan e Parma:
> 
> "Il Milan sembra una squadra alla deriva, con un allenatore pessimista e preoccupato. La squadra ne rispecchia in pieno l’umore e riesce a non vincere anche quando la partita gira bene.
> Quello che emerge in modo sconfortante nel Milan è la drammatica mancanza di qualità. Eppure in due anni sono stati dilapidati oltre 400 milioni per acquistare calciatori. Senza grandi dirigenti non nascono mai grandi squadre, chiunque ne sia il proprietario."



400??

magari 348000....per favore


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente anche con quei giocatori Gattuso si farebbe umiliare da Spalletti in tutti i derby con Vecino a seminare caos sulla nostra trequarti.



Per me i maghi nel calcio non esistono e ti ricordo che in campo vano i giocatori... Gattuso ha delle "colpe" ma il problema principale di questo Milan non è lui, basta vedere mezza partita per capire la realtà di questa squadra e basta vedere la carriera dei fenomeni vari RR, Musacchio, Calabria, ect.



alcyppa ha scritto:


> E nelle ultime 6 partite abbiamo incontrato il Barca, il Real, Il City, il Bayern, il Liverpool ed il Tottenham.
> Ah no, abbiamo affrontato 4 scappati di casa...
> 
> Per favore ragazzi, PER FAVORE.



Perfavore cosa? Anche dopo questo disastro di 5 punti di 18 da quando Gattuso allena il Milan è terzo dopo Juventus e Napoli, i numeri sono li.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me i maghi nel calcio non esistono e ti ricordo che in campo vano i giocatori... Gattuso ha delle "colpe" ma il problema principale di questo Milan non è lui, basta vedere mezza partita per capire la realtà di questa squadra e basta vedere la carriera dei fenomeni vari RR, Musacchio, Calabria, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfavore cosa? Anche dopo questo disastro di 5 punti di 18 da quando Gattuso allena il Milan è terzo dopo Juventus e Napoli, i numeri sono li.



I nostri calciatori sono più che sufficienti per poter assistere a più di un tiro in porta contro il Parma, Bologna, Frosinone, Udinese e compagnia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (20 Aprile 2019)

Comunque non gli do torto, basta guardare le conferenze del sabato per capire il personaggio...


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ok, invece si abbiamo..
> 
> Marcelo come terzino sinistro
> Modric in regia
> ...



Non si chiede la Champions. Ma neanche essere presi a pallonate da Kucka e Scozzarella. Difficile da capire?


----------



## Igniorante (20 Aprile 2019)

Tutto sommato, Ravezzani ha ragione, ma solo in parte.
Quella in cui parla di Gattuso.
La rosa avrà dei limiti ma se la dai in mano ad un allenatore capace viene fuori una buona stagione, sia come gioco che come risultati.
Non posso e non voglio assolutamente credere che siamo una squadra alla pari del Parma e di tante altre scamorze con le quali abbiamo perso punti quest'anno.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> I nostri calciatori sono più che sufficienti per poter assistere a più di un tiro in porta contro il Parma, Bologna, Frosinone, Udinese e compagnia.



Juventus 84
Napoli 67
Inter 60
Milan 56
Roma 54
Torino 53
Atalanta 53
Lazio 52
Sampdoria 48
Cagliari 40
Fiorentina 40
Sassuolo 38
Spal 38
Parma 36
Genoa 34
Bologna 33
Udinese 33
Empoli 29
Frosinone 23
Chievo 14

Dove sono Parma, Frosinone e compagnia? Il calcio non è matematica amico, oggi la Lazio del super allenatore Simone Inzagui ha perso in casa contro la peggiore squadra del campionato.



Zenos ha scritto:


> Non si chiede la Champions. Ma neanche essere presi a pallonate da Kucka e Scozzarella. Difficile da capire?



Difficile di capire che non abbiamo i giocatore per chiedere di più?? Nel contesto del calcio chi è Suso? Chi è Calhanoglu? Chi è Borini?? Oggi la differenza dovevano farla loro sul campo, non Gattuso.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (20 Aprile 2019)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> E nelle ultime 6 partite abbiamo incontrato il Barca, il Real, Il City, il Bayern, il Liverpool ed il Tottenham.
> Ah no, abbiamo affrontato 4 scappati di casa...
> 
> Per favore ragazzi, PER FAVORE.



Nella realta' parallela dei gattusiani probabilmente .. 
Comunque e' evidente che il mister stia facendo un miracolo...nel cercare di non andare in CL.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Juventus 84
> Napoli 67
> Inter 60
> Milan 56
> ...



Il Frosinone è penultimo e abbiamo rischiato di perdere, il Parma pratica un calcio indegno e siamo riusciti a far sembrare loro una squadra di pallone, non siamo riusciti a fare un tiro in porta contro il Bologna di Inzaghi.
E comunque il Bologna con un allenatore serio si sta salvando, la Roma con Ranieri se vince ci sorpassa, mentre noi con Gattuso continueremo ad assistere a spezzoni interi di partite senza fare un tiro in porta, ma capisco che per alcuni senza avere Modric o Benzema scardinare le difese impenetrabili di Parma e Bologna sia impossibile.


----------



## Denny14 (20 Aprile 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il Frosinone è penultimo e abbiamo rischiato di perdere, il Parma pratica un calcio indegno e siamo riusciti a far sembrare loro una squadra di pallone, non siamo riusciti a fare un tiro in porta contro il Bologna di Inzaghi.
> E comunque il Bologna con un allenatore serio si sta salvando, la Roma con Ranieri se vince ci sorpassa, mentre noi con Gattuso continueremo ad assistere a spezzoni interi di partite senza fare un tiro in porta, ma capisco che per alcuni senza avere Modric o Benzema scardinare le difese impenetrabili di Parma e Bologna sia impossibile.



Proprio quello che penso io, oggi ho visto Bologna Sampdoria per un tempo, ho visto giocare a calcio un Bologna che contro di noi ha giocato con il 631!!!! E non siamo riusciti a fare un tiro in porta!!!! L'allenatore conta eccome, è lui che decide come deve comportarsi la squadra, è lui che in base ad i giocatori che ha deve trovare un modulo giusto e non adattare i giocatori.


----------



## Zenos (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Juventus 84
> Napoli 67
> Inter 60
> Milan 56
> ...



Non abbiamo giocatori per competere con Parma,Udinese,Sampdoria, Frosinone,Fiorentina,Bologna?
Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? È riuscito a sterilizzare anche Piatek dopo Higuain, questo qualsiasi cosa gli passa sotto mano la mediocrizza.


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Juventus 84
> Napoli 67
> Inter 60
> Milan 56
> ...



Ohhhhh, il ritorno del "non si puo pensare di dominare l'Empoli a San Siro" ma leggermente modificato... "non si puo pensare di dominare il Parma con Suso, Calhanoglu e Borini".

Maledetto Parma che schiera Chiesa, Crespo, Veron, Cannavaro e Buffon... ah no.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Aprile 2019)

Mirabelli ha sbagliato tutto ciò che avrebbe potuto sbagliare, sia i giocatori che l’allenatore. È una sciagura che ci porteremo avanti per molto tempo: Kessié, Musacchio, Calhanoglu, Biglia, Silva, Rodriguez, Borini... chi se li accolla questi cessi?


----------

